# Vải lụa tằm ướt là gì



## sieutocviet4 (13/9/21)

Mặt hàng các loại vải ngày nay đã trở thành 1 phần cần đến trong cuộc sống chúng ta, 
chúng phát triển liên tục với hàng ngàn mẫu mã và loại chất liệu đa dạng.
Là 1 loại chất liệu có từ rất sớm trong ngành công nghiệp này nhưng vải tằm ướt vẫn là thứ gì đó không thể thay đổi được, 
chúng vẫn mang những đặc điểm mà các phân loại chất vải sau này không thể thay thế.






Có mấy loại vải tằm?
Vải lụa tầm ướt chất lượng


Vải tằm ướt là loại chất liệu đã có mặt rất sớm từ thời trung cổ, chúng còn được gọi là lụa Tây Thi. 
Khi nhìn vào chúng ta sẽ thấy rất gồ ghề, nhưng khi chạm vào lại cực kì mềm mượt.






Vải tằm Ý cao cấp


Vải tầm ý nổi tiếng với độ co dãn linh hoạt, chất vải mịn màng từ phần ngoài cho đến sợi vải, 
bảo đảm khi mặc vào chúng luôn đem lại cảm giác dịu nhẹ thoải mái trong từng chuyển động cơ thể.


Bảo quản vải tằm đúng cách






Khi giặt vải tằm ướt: ưu tiên giặt bằng tay, không sử dụng nước xả vải có hóa chất cực mạnh, 
không giặt chung với các loại khác sẽ dễ bị loan màu, không vò quá mạnh cũng như sử dụng bàn chải có lông cứng.
Khi phơi vải: tránh những nơi có ánh nắng mặt trời gay gắt chiếu vào trực tiếp, 
tránh nơi có thời tiết ẩm thấp khiến vải bị nấm mốc.


----------

